# Fehler in der Deployment-Description



## Albus (23. Aug 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich bin ganz neu hier im Forum und freue mich darauf euch kennen zu lernen. Ich studie Wirtschaftsinformatik im zweiten Semester, und wir haben dieses Semester mit Java angefangen. Als Begleitliteratur habe ich mich Hauptsächlich auf das Buch *Java von Kopf bis Fuß *_von Sierra & Bates_ gestützt.

Ich interessiere mich besonders für Webanwendungen mit Java und habe mir jetzt für die Semesterferien das Buch *Servlets und JSP von Kopf bis Fuß* _von Basham,Sierra&Bates_ zugelegt, da ich das erstgenannte Buch sehr gut fand.

Unglücklicherweise lief mein einstig nicht ganz so glatt wie man es sich wünscht und jetzt kommt Ihr ins Spiel.

Hab ich überhaupt den richtigen Einstieg gewählt? Es viel mir nicht ganz leicht zu trennen zwischen JSP, Servlets,JSF,Apllets,Facletts und was da so an begriffen durch die gegeend schwirrt.

Ich habe schon Probelme mit meinem ersten Servelt.


Tomcat habe ich eingerichtet und ich erreiche ihn auch!
Mein Servlet:
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Kap01Servlet extends HttpServlet {

   public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, 
           HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException {

   PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
   java.util.Date today = new java.util.Date();
   out.println("<html>" +"<body>" + "<h1 align= center>Kapitel 1 Servlet</h1>" + "<br>" + today + "</body>" + "</html>"); 
   }
   }
Mein Deployment-Descriptor
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8851-1" ?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
   xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
   xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd" version="2.4">

   <servlet>
     <servlet-name>Kapitel 1 Servlet</servlet-name>
     <servlet-class>Kap01Servlet</servlet-class>
   </servlet>

   <servlet-mapping>
     <servlet-name>Kapitel 1 Servlet</servlet-name>
     <url-pattern>/Serv1</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping>

</web-app>
Meine Verzeichniss-Strucktur

Tomcat
webapps
Kap01
WEB-INF (Hierliegt meine DD)

classes (Kap01Servlet.class)





Das kompelieren hat gut geklappt, der Tomcat läuft, und die URL http://localhost:8080/Kap01/Serv1 liefert mir leider:

*HTTP Status 404 - /Kap01/Serv1*
*type* Status report

*message* /Kap01/Serv1

*description* The requested resource is not available.

*Apache Tomcat/8.0.24*

Warum nur? was mach ich falsch?

Herzliche Grüße 
Albus


----------



## BuckRogers (16. Sep 2015)

Hi und willkommen in der Community,

leider dauert es hier manchmal ein wenig bis jemand antwortet. Aber naja. Gut Ding braucht Weil. Wo studierst du denn WI? Bin nämlich auch ein ehemaliger WI-Studi 

Erstmalmzu deinem Problem, falls das noch besteht.

Ich vermute dass du den contentRoot setzen musst in deiner webapp xml. 
In etwa so:

<content-root>/Kap01<content-root>

oder 

<contentRoot>....

Hilft das?


----------

